# Materialschlacht in Süssau!!!



## Marcel1409 (24. April 2005)

Gestern waren wir endlich mal wieder   in der Brandung. Mich hat es nach Süssau verschlagen. Schnell die Sachen aufn Rolly verarztet und mit Affenzahn über den Deich. Zur Probe hat sich erstmal gleich meine Mütze verabschiedet. Dezenter 5 - 6 Wind voll drauf. Die Wellen haben sich ca 150 Meter draussen angefangen zu brechen. Egal, zur Abwechslung mal richtiges Brandungswetter |uhoh: . Nach ca 30 Minuten waren beide Stöcker im Wasser und die Würmer wieder in ihrem Element. Keine 5 Minuten später waren meine Ruten so krumm, das sie schon fast angefangen haben zu weinen :c . Ok, dachte ich, dann hol ich mal rein. 20 Kurbelumdrehung und Peng  #q , Abriss. Das hab ich so ca 15 mal an dem Abend gemacht. Am Ende hatte ich 7 maßige Dorsch und etliche Nemos verhaftet. Das schöne an der Sache war, das meine Kiste ca 5 Kilo leichter war :q .


----------



## karlosito (24. April 2005)

*AW: Materialschlacht in Süssau!!!*

na dann gratz und beileid zu den fischen und materialverlust.


----------



## nordman (24. April 2005)

*AW: Materialschlacht in Süssau!!!*

ja, süssau ist eigentlich ne ganz gute ecke. aber es gibt da ein paar stellen, die man eben wegen der materialverluste meiden sollte.


----------



## Agalatze (24. April 2005)

*AW: Materialschlacht in Süssau!!!*

@ marci
hat ja für den dritten gereicht gestern. ich hatte wie du weisst 6 fische und bin auf dem vierten gelandet. klausS stand genau neben mir. das war natürlich ganz witzig aber ansonsten habe ich die ersten 2 stunden garnicht geangelt wegen des heftigen krautes. habe dann auch relativ schnell auf 25er fireline umgerüstet und hatte dann kaum probleme. habe insgesamt nur 4 mal abgerissen.


----------



## gerwinator (24. April 2005)

*AW: Materialschlacht in Süssau!!!*

moin
warn da also gestern wie in meiner vermutung boardis anwesend... 
ich war mit vaddas ca. 15.30 in rosenfelde und hab damit eim geschnackt (vlt. mitm boardi |kopfkrat , ich vergess immer nach sowas zu fragen...)
nachdem ich erfahrn hab das da ne veranstaltung is ham wa mal nach süssau geguckt, das hat mir aber nicht so zugesagt... und dann sind wa nach dahme 
hab da ganz gut gefangen (5 40+ dorsche und paar platte) und ich habe NICHTS abgerissen, nich eine montage 
neben mir war noch einer, der hat glaub ich nich so gut gefangen...
ich hab komischer weise nur mit einer ganz bestimmten perlenkombination gefangen, hab dann immer rumprobiert, aber immer nur mit dieser einen kombi halt gefangen... ganz komisch,  nur ein fisch auf ein andres vorfach...

was warn das gestern da? ich hab das nich genau verstanden gehabt...


----------



## Agalatze (24. April 2005)

*AW: Materialschlacht in Süssau!!!*

@ gerwinator
hättest mal in rosenfelde bleiben sollen. stefan spiegel hat dort 25 dorsche über 40 gefangen.


----------



## Pilkkönig (24. April 2005)

*AW: Materialschlacht in Süssau!!!*

Der ist aber auch ein Profi. Ein Freund von mir war auch in Süssau und hat 26 Keulen versenkt 2 Ruten hat es zerrissen. Dazu sage ich nur das das ein teurer Tag war.Ich war am Freitag in Heiligenhafen und hätte auf Platz 21 geangelt wenn ich mitgemacht hätte. Ich hatte bis 12 Uhr 5 Dorsche und eine Platte und den rest der Nacht nur noch 2 die passten.


----------



## Klaus S. (24. April 2005)

*AW: Materialschlacht in Süssau!!!*

Moin, 
bin auch wieder in Berlin angekommen #h .  
In Süssau war es wirklich megageil #q  Als erstes hat sich die Spitze meiner Shimano Aerocast verabschiedet |gr: danach hat sich ein Bein von Dreibein verabschiedet und dann setzte plötzlich auch noch die Spule meiner Daiwa Emblem XT auf den Rotor auf :c  Nicht daß das schon reichte, NEIN, als ich mal aus der Büchs mußte hat sich auch noch der Reisverschluß von meiner Thermohose verabschiedet. Die Abrisse hab ich gar nicht mehr gezählt, waren ca. 15 Stk. (ein Vorfach samt Blei hat @Aga mir vorbei gebracht das er an seiner Rute hatte... DANKE nochmals).

War echt geil in Süssau  

Gruß
Klaus S.


----------



## haukep (24. April 2005)

*AW: Materialschlacht in Süssau!!!*

Hallo Leute!

Auch ich bin vor ca. 5 Minuten aufgewacht und nunmehr wieder unter den Lebenden anwesend...Man war ich kaputt von der Aktion...

Mein Resumee fällt auch sehr gut aus, war eine echt astreine Veranstaltung!! #6#6

Am Freitag war ja noch alles locker und ich dachte schon so bei mir "das wird ein wettertechnisch ruhiges Wochenende"... |uhoh:  Die Ostsee lag bei uns (ich stand Rosenfelde rechts hoch) glatt wie ein Spiegel dar und wir konnten werfen wie die Irren...Die Dorsche fielen an diesem Tag schon so ca.  um 18:00 über unsere Köder her und ich hatte bis ca. 19:30 echte Probleme hinterherzukommen mit dem Hereinholen und wieder neu auswerfen der Rute...die diversen neuen, beköderten Vorfächer an meinem Dreibein waren so schnell aufgebraucht, das ging gar nicht...Naja, aber so soll es ja auch sein wa  :k 

Hätte es das alte Maß noch gegeben, hätte ich gut und gerne 15 Fische mit nach Hause nehmen können, aber so habe ich immerhin auch noch 8 gefangen, für den 3. Platz im Sektor und den 9. Platz gesamt hat es am Freitag gereicht. Achja, den größten Dorsch habe ich mit 49 cm auch zum Anbiss überreden können.... :q  :q 

Am Samstag dann ahnte ich schon Böses, also ich um 2 über die Sundbrücke Richtung Ifa-Ferienzentrum fuhr - auf dem Meer waren mehr Schaumkronen als alles andere und auch der Blick auf den Südstrand ließ mich den von Marci ja bereits beschriebenen heftigen Wind sehen....echt Hammer!! #t 

Naja, dann wurden die Sektoren ausgelost und mich verschlug es wieder nach Rosenfelde, diesmal aber zur linken Seite. Als wir um 19:00 dann die ersten Bleie versenkten kam leichte Ernüchterung auf, nichtmal Krallen bekam man richtig zum Halten. Mit 230 Gramm fand ich aber dann schließlich das optimale Gewicht...

Bis ca. 23:00 konnte ich einen maßigen Dorsch und eine Scheibe verhaften, dann dachte ich so bei mir "irgend was machst du hier falsch". Zwar hatten meine Nachbarn auch nicht mehr, aber ich war kurz mal den Strand hoch und runtergelaufen und sah in einigen Eimern schon ein paar mehr Fische als ich sie hatte... |gr:  Also habe ich mir gedacht: "Was soll´s, probieren wir es einfach mal". Dann versenkte ich eine Montage genau auf der Sandbank und eine warf ( ;+ ) ich aus dem Handgelenk auf ca 15 Meter, genau in die Rinne diesseits der Sandbank.

Meine beiden Ruten standen noch gar nicht richtig im Dreibein, da wackelten die wie verrückt und ich zog zwei Dorsche an Land - einer passte!  Ich habe dann in der nächsten halben Stunde bis zum Ende um 12:00 noch ca. 5 oder 6 Fische gefangen,wovon dann 3 passten.... Mist, hätte ich das doch den ganzen Abend so gemacht :c  :c  Naja, aber das nennt man dann wohl "Erfahrung"  :q 

So, jetzt mach ich auch mal Schluss, obwohl ich noch sooooo viel Schreiebn könnte    Es war eine geniale Veranstaltung, vielen Dank an alle, die mitgewirkt haben  #h


----------



## Reisender (24. April 2005)

*AW: Materialschlacht in Süssau!!!*

@all


Habt ihr nun auch schilder aufgestellt ??? 

mit dem hinweis, nicht schwimmen hänger und bleivergiftung möglich..:q :q :q


----------



## Agalatze (24. April 2005)

*AW: Materialschlacht in Süssau!!!*



			
				Pilkkönig schrieb:
			
		

> Der ist aber auch ein Profi. Ein Freund von mir war auch in Süssau und hat 26 Keulen versenkt 2 Ruten hat es zerrissen. Dazu sage ich nur das das ein teurer Tag war.Ich war am Freitag in Heiligenhafen und hätte auf Platz 21 geangelt wenn ich mitgemacht hätte. Ich hatte bis 12 Uhr 5 Dorsche und eine Platte und den rest der Nacht nur noch 2 die passten.


 

wieso auf platz 21 ?
warst auch angemeldet ?
ich habe freitag in heiligenhafen am gillhus gestanden und dort den sektor gewonnen. war garnicht so übel dafür dass der platz beschissen war.
der auf der spitze hat zum glück nur 2 maßige fische fangen können.


----------



## Agalatze (24. April 2005)

*AW: Materialschlacht in Süssau!!!*

@ hauke 
dein dorsch war 47 cm !!!


----------



## haukep (24. April 2005)

*AW: Materialschlacht in Süssau!!!*



			
				Agalatze schrieb:
			
		

> @ hauke
> dein dorsch war 47 cm !!!



Spießer  :q


----------



## Agalatze (24. April 2005)

*AW: Materialschlacht in Süssau!!!*

hehe er nun wieder...
aber das weiss ich deshalb weil das meine lieblingszahl ist.
freue mich aber echt über dein ergebnis. war doch ein prima einstand.
ich schätze mal nun ist das feuer bei dir entfacht oder ?


----------



## haukep (24. April 2005)

*AW: Materialschlacht in Süssau!!!*



			
				Agalatze schrieb:
			
		

> hehe er nun wieder...
> aber das weiss ich deshalb weil das meine lieblingszahl ist.
> freue mich aber echt über dein ergebnis. war doch ein prima einstand.
> ich schätze mal nun ist das feuer bei dir entfacht oder ?




Aber auf jeden Fall!!!!!!!  Wie kommt man denn auf so eine Lieblingszahl?

Kann mir einer von euch nochmal die Daten von der Person per PN schicken, die für den LV Hamburg zuständig ist?


----------



## Agalatze (24. April 2005)

*AW: Materialschlacht in Süssau!!!*

meinst du den HMV ?
die lieblingszahl deshalb,weil mich die zahl irgendwie verfolgt in meinem leben.


----------



## AndreL (24. April 2005)

*AW: Materialschlacht in Süssau!!!*

@Gerwinator,
du hast wohl mit mir geschnackt. War echt ein feiner Zug von euch uns den Strand ohne Gemurre zu überlassen.
@AGA, Stefan hatte 25 Dorsche, aber es wahren nicht ALLE über 40  5 oder 6 39er wahren auch dabei. Das erstaunliche daran war das er bevor es dunkel wurde schon 15 maßige Fische hatte. Wir haben uns das Spielchen im hellen eine Weile angeschaut und es war wirklich unglaublich. Reinwerfen 10-20 Sekunden warten, Biss, rauszerren, versorgen, mir geben, messen, eintragen, nächsten....... Eigendlich hätten Steffi und ich gleich bei ihm stehen bleiben können, das war fast wie Rotaugenstippen. 
Im großen und Ganzen wurde in unserem Sektor auch recht gut und OHNE extreme Materialverluste gefischt (aber auch hier gab es Ausnahmen, die weniger zurück tragen mußten als hin). Es war ein sehr schönes und kameradschaftliches Gemeinschaftsfischen das fast allen viel Spass gemacht hat.


----------



## gerwinator (24. April 2005)

*AW: Materialschlacht in Süssau!!!*

logisch hät ich in rosenfelde bleiben können, aber weder auf dazwischen drängeln, noch auf weit laufen hatte ich bock 
25 dörschlis is natürlich ne schöne ausbeute, aber in dahme wars auch schön  zumal ich kein profi bin  #c 
aber ich hab immer noch nicht rauslesen können was gestern da los war...
war das vom tag der mefo? oder wie oder was? |kopfkrat


----------



## gerwinator (24. April 2005)

*AW: Materialschlacht in Süssau!!!*

@AndreL:
soso, du warst das...  :q 
joa, ich finds auch nich toll wenn sich einer beim angeln zwischen mich und meine kollegen stellt... außerdem is der strand groß genug  #h


----------



## Angelfiete2001 (24. April 2005)

*AW: Materialschlacht in Süssau!!!*

Moin,
Sind die Hardcore-Angler wohl wieder zurück.  

Glückwunsch zu den Platzierungen, ist ja niemand leer ausgegangen. #h


----------



## AndreL (24. April 2005)

*AW: Materialschlacht in Süssau!!!*

@Gerwinator, 
das wahren die DAV Anglertage.


----------



## Pilkkönig (24. April 2005)

*AW: Materialschlacht in Süssau!!!*

Ich war nicht gemeldet da ich noch unter 18 bin und so habe ich mich einfach dazugestellt .


----------



## haukep (24. April 2005)

*AW: Materialschlacht in Süssau!!!*



			
				AndreL schrieb:
			
		

> @Gerwinator,
> das wahren die DAV Anglertage.



@Andre: DMV im DAV bitte


----------



## Marcel1409 (24. April 2005)

*AW: Materialschlacht in Süssau!!!*



			
				Pilkkönig schrieb:
			
		

> Ein Freund von mir war auch in Süssau und hat 26 Keulen versenkt 2 Ruten hat es zerrissen..



 #r ...


----------



## AndreL (24. April 2005)

*AW: Materialschlacht in Süssau!!!*

Hauke,
danke für die Korrektur, aber es war die Frage was das Für eine Veranstaltung war und es wahren die DAV Anglertage!!!!!!!  , 
Die DMV Anglertage sind im Herbst, Gelle! 
Den Unterschied DMV/DAV kenne ich durchaus.


----------



## haukep (24. April 2005)

*AW: Materialschlacht in Süssau!!!*



			
				AndreL schrieb:
			
		

> Hauke,
> danke für die Korrektur, aber es war die Frage was das Für eine Veranstaltung war und es wahren die DAV Anglertage!!!!!!!  ,
> Die DMV Anglertage sind im Herbst, Gelle!
> Den Unterschied DMV/DAV kenne ich durchaus.




Weiß ich doch, war ja auch nur Spaß


----------



## Agalatze (24. April 2005)

*AW: Materialschlacht in Süssau!!!*

@ pilkkönig
warst du der wurmschnorrer am freitag ????


----------



## Skorpion (24. April 2005)

*AW: Materialschlacht in Süssau!!!*

Mein Beileid zum Materialverlust an alle; und Glückwunsch zu einigen guten Plätzen in der Wertung. #6 
Bei uns am Tag der Mefo lief es genau Umgekehrt. Es waren wohl über 100 Leute. Beim wiegen am Sonntag habe ich 5 Mefos und nur 2 Dorsche #d  40, 43 gesehen. Ich ging leer aus. |rolleyes 



Hierzu muss ich noch was los werden :q 


> und Peng  #q , Abriss. Das hab ich so ca 15 mal an dem Abend gemacht





> habe insgesamt nur 4 mal abgerissen.





> und hat 26 Keulen versenkt





> Die Abrisse hab ich gar nicht mehr gezählt, waren ca. 15 Stk.



Beim Spinnfischen hole ich regelmäßig in Süssau Brandungsmontagen aus  dem Wasser. Jetzt wiess ich auch warum :q  
Gut zu wissen das der Platz wieder "Vorrätig" ist :q  :q 
Ich werde das nächste mal die ganze Beute mal fortografieren, mal schauen vielleicht erkennt der eine oder der andere seine Motage wieder :g


----------



## haukep (24. April 2005)

*AW: Materialschlacht in Süssau!!!*



			
				Skorpion schrieb:
			
		

> Mein Beileid zum Materialverlust an alle; und Glückwunsch zu einigen guten Plätzen in der Wertung. #6
> Bei uns am Tag der Mefo lief es genau Umgekehrt. Es waren wohl über 100 Leute. Beim wiegen am Sonntag habe ich 5 Mefos und nur 2 Dorsche #d  40, 43 gesehen. Ich ging leer aus. |rolleyes
> 
> 
> ...



Warte aber bis die Krallen durchgerostet sind, sonst ist Dein Blinker auch weg...


----------



## MichaelB (25. April 2005)

*AW: Materialschlacht in Süssau!!!*

Moin,

ich bin mir jetzt nicht sicher, ob ich eher zu den Fängen gratulieren, oder zu den Verlusten bedauern soll... also wohl beides #h 

@Brückenp: nu berichte doch mal ein bißchen mehr von dieser neuen Erfahrung  

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Pilkkönig (25. April 2005)

*AW: Materialschlacht in Süssau!!!*

Nein !!! Ich habe immer genug dabei aber mein Kumpel der ist immer so geizig beim Kauf von Wattwürmern und hat dann ein Rundgang gemacht da seine fast alle waren .


----------



## Marcel1409 (25. April 2005)

*AW: Materialschlacht in Süssau!!!*



			
				Pilkkönig schrieb:
			
		

> Nein !!! Ich habe immer genug dabei aber mein Kumpel der ist immer so geizig beim Kauf von Wattwürmern und hat dann ein Rundgang gemacht da seine fast alle waren .



Dein Kumpel hat 26 !!! E-Spulen und geizt mit Wattis?!


----------



## Micky (25. April 2005)

*AW: Materialschlacht in Süssau!!!*



			
				Marcel1409 schrieb:
			
		

> Peng #q , Abriss. Das hab ich so ca 15 mal an dem Abend gemacht.


 Marcy, musst Du Dein Geld so wie Timmy "Säckeweise" in die Ostsee schmeißen ???
Ich schick Dir mal meine Adresse per PN, steck Deine restlichen Vorfächer in einen Umschlag oder Päckchen und dann her damit, Porto erstatte ich Dir dann sehr gerne ! :q #6 
Das gilt natürlich auch für die anderen Abreißer... :q


----------



## Timmy4903 (25. April 2005)

*AW: Materialschlacht in Süssau!!!*

Ey komm Micky,
die letzten Male bin ich fast ohne Verluste davon gekommen!

In der letzten Zeit bist Du eher der " Fireline-Killer":q :q :q 

Erst dein astreiner Mefo-Wobbler, und dann auch noch die Geschichte mit Agas Rute...ich könnt mich heute noch wegschmeißen...|supergri |supergri |supergri 
"Laß mich auch mal..."|muahah: |muahah:


----------



## Pilkkönig (25. April 2005)

*AW: Materialschlacht in Süssau!!!*

Neeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!!!!!!!!! der die 26 Keulen versenkt hat der hat ja auch mitgemacht und bekommt die Wattis gestellt und das Material. Der gefragt hatte war doch auch erst 17 und mehr so ein 1 mal im Monat Brandungsangler was man daran auch erkennt .


----------



## Agalatze (25. April 2005)

*AW: Materialschlacht in Süssau!!!*

@ timmy 
das sehe ich genauso. der micky hat ja schließlich auch meine schnur zerschossen.

@ pilkkönig
dein kumpel wollte aber irgendwie nicht begreifen dass wir keine würmer über haben da wir ja am nächsten tag noch angeln wollten.
und nächste frage...
wer von deinen kumpels bekommt denn alles gestellt ?
den müsste ich mit sicherheit kennen.


----------



## Tom B (25. April 2005)

*AW: Materialschlacht in Süssau!!!*



			
				Pilkkönig schrieb:
			
		

> Neeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!!!!!!!!! der die 26 Keulen versenkt hat der hat ja auch mitgemacht und bekommt die Wattis gestellt und das Material. .




 |bla:  |bla:  |bla:  |bla:  |bla: |smash:  |smash:


----------



## Marcel1409 (25. April 2005)

*AW: Materialschlacht in Süssau!!!*



			
				heiliger Johann schrieb:
			
		

> |bla:  |bla:  |bla:  |bla:  |bla: |smash:  |smash:




Genau das gleiche wollte ich auch gerade schreiben :m !!!

P.S. Danke für die Mail, hab schwer gelacht...


----------



## Micky (25. April 2005)

*AW: Materialschlacht in Süssau!!!*



			
				Agalatze schrieb:
			
		

> der micky hat ja schließlich auch meine schnur zerschossen.


 die hast Du doch vorher präpariert...  zumindest flog das Blei bis jenseits der 3-Meilen-Zone  |supergri


----------



## Pilkkönig (25. April 2005)

*AW: Materialschlacht in Süssau!!!*

Kennst du auch  |supergri da bin ich mit total sicher aber der Name bleibt erst mal geheim  |sagnix    !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Starte auch unter dem Namen muss aber immer alles selber bezahlen was ganz schön teuer ist :c . :c  :r Aber vieleicht ergibt sich ja mal was. |supergri


----------



## Agalatze (26. April 2005)

*AW: Materialschlacht in Süssau!!!*

wetten es handelt sich um harald stockfisch !?!?!?


----------



## xstsxxfxn (26. April 2005)

*AW: Materialschlacht in Süssau!!!*

Agalatze..keine Namen keine Fotos  arbeiten doch alle inkognito *g*   #6 
war ein Klasse Wochenende mit Euch allen auch wenn es bei mir nicht so besonders lief...30 Fische am Samstag und nur 2 passen und dein Nachbar fängt dann sieben oder acht Fische und 4 passen  |kopfkrat  echt Spitze aber so ist das mit dem angeln.
Freut mich besonders dass unsere Neuen aus dem Board so erfolgreich waren!
Viele sehe ich ja am Freitag bei den Hamburger Brandungsanglertagen im DMV e.V.
Bis dann 
Gruß
Ralf

Marcel grüß Deinen Vater er ist echt ein Großer im Krautzupfen und Vorfachversenken !!! :m


----------



## haukep (26. April 2005)

*AW: Materialschlacht in Süssau!!!*



			
				Ostseefan schrieb:
			
		

> Agalatze..keine Namen keine Fotos  arbeiten doch alle inkognito *g*   #6
> war ein Klasse Wochenende mit Euch allen auch wenn es bei mir nicht so besonders lief...30 Fische am Samstag und nur 2 passen und dein Nachbar fängt dann sieben oder acht Fische und 4 passen  |kopfkrat  echt Spitze aber so ist das mit dem angeln.
> Freut mich besonders dass unsere Neuen aus dem Board so erfolgreich waren!
> Viele sehe ich ja am Freitag bei den Hamburger Brandungsanglertagen im DMV e.V.
> ...




Leider bin ich da noch nicht dabei, aber ich kriege am WE von AndreL die Anmeldeunterlagen... #6


----------



## Agalatze (26. April 2005)

*AW: Materialschlacht in Süssau!!!*

wieso von andrel ?
was hat der denn damit zu tun ???
warum rufst du nicht einfach bei mirco peters an ?
das klappt dann bestimmt noch zum wochenende...


----------



## haukep (26. April 2005)

*AW: Materialschlacht in Süssau!!!*



			
				Agalatze schrieb:
			
		

> wieso von andrel ?
> was hat der denn damit zu tun ???
> warum rufst du nicht einfach bei mirco peters an ?
> das klappt dann bestimmt noch zum wochenende...



Keine Ahnung, er meint, der besorgt die mir...

Ich muss mal sehen, ich denke aber auch, dass ich am WE mal etwas anderes machen muss, langsam läuft sonst auch meine Freundin amok... Aber mal sehen!


----------



## Agalatze (26. April 2005)

*AW: Materialschlacht in Süssau!!!*

wende dich doch lieber gleich an die richtigen leute. andre ist ein arbeitskollege von fischi und würde dem wahrscheinlich bescheid geben usw usw...
aber trotzdem nett von ihm dass er dir helfen will


----------



## haukep (26. April 2005)

*AW: Materialschlacht in Süssau!!!*



			
				Agalatze schrieb:
			
		

> wende dich doch lieber gleich an die richtigen leute. andre ist ein arbeitskollege von fischi und würde dem wahrscheinlich bescheid geben usw usw...
> aber trotzdem nett von ihm dass er dir helfen will



Ich warte mal das WE ab, dann schaun ma mal  :m  Danke Dir aber!


----------



## Pilkkönig (26. April 2005)

*AW: Materialschlacht in Süssau!!!*

Fast bist aber dicht dran.


----------



## aalreuse (26. April 2005)

*AW: Materialschlacht in Süssau!!!*

Er heisst Sven m....wie albern.


----------



## Pilkkönig (26. April 2005)

*AW: Materialschlacht in Süssau!!!*

Woher weist du das ??????????????? |kopfkrat  |kopfkrat  |kopfkrat
Lass ihn doch ein wenig Raten. :q  :q


----------



## haukep (26. April 2005)

*AW: Materialschlacht in Süssau!!!*



			
				aalreuse schrieb:
			
		

> Er heisst Sven m....wie albern.



Auch mal ein interessanter 1. Beitrag... |uhoh:


----------



## Agalatze (26. April 2005)

*AW: Materialschlacht in Süssau!!!*

der herr miebes !!!
rolf zehn stand übrigens neben mir am freitag. der gehört auch zu den jungs.
sind echt bomben nette angler !!!


----------

